# I heard the funniest thing today



## s kajee (21/8/16)

a friend of mines came to visit me today, he's a smoker looking at getting off the cigs and onto Vaping. He told me that he went to twisp to try their flavors and the lady told him that their flavors are superior and that other brands put water in your lungs

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wern (21/8/16)

Yo S Kajee, I've heard them talk smack ,when I first made the switch too, then later saw one of their dudes vaping outside the mall on a RX200 and a dripper, im sure he wasn't dripping twisp juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

Wern said:


> Yo S Kajee, I've heard them talk smack ,when I first made the switch too, then later saw one of their dudes vaping outside the mall on a RX200 and a dripper, im sure he wasn't dripping twisp juice



LOL @Wern really?

So even twisp sales staff prefer non twisp products, that's hilarious.


----------



## DanTheMan (22/8/16)

Twisp is retarted, glad i chucked mine in the bin.


----------



## Jan (22/8/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Twisp is retarted, glad i chucked mine in the bin.


Harsh statement


----------



## DanTheMan (22/8/16)

Jan said:


> Harsh statement


Sorry for harsh feelings.
Just my experience with them i guess.


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Sorry for harsh feelings.
> Just my experience with them i guess.


 
I too didn't have the best experience with them but I do thank them in helping me get off the stinkies and introducing me to the wonderful world of vaping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## DanTheMan (22/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I too didn't have the best experience with them but I do thank them in helping me get off the stinkies and introducing me to the wonderful world of vaping.


Well said dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Switchy (22/8/16)

Twisp's shittiness got me into vaping, so I guess they kinda helped me too...


----------



## therazia (22/8/16)

Just for those that read this and wonder about the water thing:

The vapour produced by vapes are hygroscopic (it absorbs moisture). So you need to up your water intake otherwise you might get olfactory fatigue (no taste) or get dehydrated. In the long run more water will only benefit you and your health. 

Some links to relevant content:
https://vapeescapes.com/overcoming-flavor-fatigue
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cant-taste-anything.t20236/

One of the coolest methods of completely avoiding vapers tongue for me was the Oil Pulling method. After some further research I saw that it's also amazing for oral hygiene.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## AhVape (5/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I too didn't have the best experience with them but I do thank them in helping me get off the stinkies and introducing me to the wonderful world of vaping.


+1
Without Twisp i would still be on the stinkies.
Incidentally, when i approached the twisp counter last year, they were super friendly and very helpful, the same CANNOT be said for the other vape counter in Canal Walk Cape Town.
I have since moved on but i still have my twisp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

